# [SOLVED] Serial connection to a router fails

## Faustov

Hi,

I have 2 Proliant servers with a serial port, which I want to connect to a router and configure it via minicom. On one server it is quite easy, the port is detected as 16550A, I configure it under minicom and I can get to the router's prompt.

The problem is with the other server. It is not 16550A but 16450. However in dmesg I get the following information.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@krakow ~ # dmesg | grep ttyS                          
> 
> serial8250: ttyS3 at I/O 0x2e8 (irq = 3) is a 16450
> ...

 

So it is ttyS3, but I think it is something else in this server, not the serial port. No prompt on it.

I also get this message during boot:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> serial 00:09: unable to assign resources
> 
> serial: probe of 00:09 failed with error -16
> ...

 

I couldn't google out a reason why would serial fail with such error, but I think this is the reason that I cannot connect via ttyS0 or ttyS1. What could cause this? How can I prevent it?

Some info: 

gentoo 2008.0 on amd64 stable and kernel 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 on HP Proliant DL 320 G5p. If you require more information please let me know.

SOLVED: I disabled the virtual, lpt, and other stuff in the bios, got the embedded serial on it's own IRQ (4) and it worked like a charm, displaying 16550A (so 16450 was some other exotic stuff from HP which was probably blocking this serial due to IRQ)Last edited by Faustov on Wed Sep 03, 2008 5:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## notHerbert

Not sure - but maybe this can help - IRQ's

----------

